
Scrolling through my Facebook feed feels like watching TV - onevertice
https://medium.com/@bendersej/scrolling-through-my-facebook-feed-feels-like-watching-tv-4e8428c36bdb#.d94nyuyll
======
randycupertino
Watching _bad_ TV.

~~~
maolt
Is there really good TV? There are good programs on TV, but they happen to be
accessible through means that do not require one to navigate brain-dead filler
and ads. Using the TV and remote set seems akin to fish with one's hands
instead of using nets. Doable, possibly thrilling sometimes, but not the best
use of one's time in a context where it is limited. The article's argument
seems sound to me, so seeing how the proposed solution delivers cannot hurt.

